# my home security experience



## pahomeowner (Sep 30, 2005)

when i moved into this house, I had a sign stuck in the lawn warning people that I had a certain alarm company monitoring my house (which I didn't, but the sign came with the house)  a few days later, someone stole the sign warning them that I had home security.  how ironic is that?  anyhow, would up buying a BIG dog and that seems to work for me.  plus the smoke detectors, carbon monoxide detectors and nosey neighbors.  haha


----------



## archaicruin (Oct 15, 2005)

From everything I have ever heard from cops, etc..., the sign alone is the best deterrent to burglars.  As for fire and carbon monoxide, that is a different matter.


----------



## "L" (Nov 8, 2006)

fire and carbon monoxide alarms are critical since these emergencies aren't caused by burglars but by our own negligence or carelessness.

but, yeah, dogs and signs can be all that it takes to avoid burglary in your home. I even read a blog once that all he did was put some tattered boots and large dog dishes out on his porch, with a note to a friend saying how his dogs (and I doubt that he had even one) had attacked someone the other day and he has locked them up inside the house since he'll be out for a while. It was a great and successful bluff!


----------



## larrydag (Jan 22, 2010)

I wrote up a little DIY on how to make your front door nearly burglar proof.  The main thing is reinforcing the strike plate which is usually made with cheap metal and very short screws.

How to Make a Front Door Burglar Proof | eHow.com

This method will make your door pretty solid.  Believe it or not but most burglaries happen through the front door.  This method will make your door darn solid and if anyone tries to go in the front door they will make so much racket they will draw so much attention.


----------



## ohmy (Jan 26, 2010)

Maybe your neighbor stole the sign to put in their yard


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 26, 2010)

Three detectors will give you "six nines" reliability; 99.9999% chance of working, same as helicopter design reliability.  

Get CO detectors that fire below 70 PPM.

If you can delay most burglars one minute he will go to the next house.


----------



## TanishaSid (Apr 3, 2010)

Install some camera in your home Make sure it is a camera with ultraviolet,to take pictures in the dark.Or get motion lights,this will deter them and cheaper.


----------

